# localized wine makers clubs



## hardcore (Jan 4, 2009)

Is there such a thing? Would be cool to find/start a local club that gets together shoot the shit face to face. Hold events. Maybe do the field trip thing every now and then. I don't know just checking. Anybody know of such a thing in Jersey?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 4, 2009)

There are many all over the place, might help if we knew where you were from. You can google something like this and typically end up with a result.


----------



## hardcore (Jan 4, 2009)

found a cool brewers club "Whales" out of Woodbridge. This might be cool being that I'll be brewing beer as well. But, I havent found a wine specific club in the Middlesex area.


----------

